
How to get a job after a coding bootcamp? - devhero
I have a lot of friends who are struggling getting a job after graduating from a coding bootcamp. What advice can we offer to Jr devs starting out?
======
ggm
Ask your bootcamp for strong evidence of linkage from their course, to
successful job outcomes. Ask your bootcamp what they do, to help identify
opportunities for participants.

Obviously, for people just left, this is "invent a time machine" but for
future bootcamp attendees, front-load the problem: ask the people who are
offering the course, to show you evidence of the benefit.

------
anthonydelgado
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-gvkZz7klE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-gvkZz7klE)

------
shion
Send your resume to the business

